# Support_388945a0



## 1grandpa (Apr 25, 2003)

Whenever I turn on my computer I received the above message in my login box. I think it has something to do with security but I am not sure. I am using Windows XP Professional.

1grandpa


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

What do you mean by 'login box' ? Do you mean XP's welcome screen where it shows you all accounts on the computer ?


----------



## Jonnas_tan (Aug 4, 2009)

Can you access your computer?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Support_388945a0*


----------



## 1grandpa (Apr 25, 2003)

I get this error message when I log into my network. I have to remove this "error message" and login myself. 

The technical articles and received six hits. I think is has something to do with the Domain Controller or Group Policy. I never had this error message before and I don't know how to fix-it.

1grandpa


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

6.1.3.4 Support_388945a0

The Support_388945a0 account is primarily used to control access to signed scripts that are accessible from within Help and Support Services. Administrators can use this account to delegate the ability for an ordinary user, who does not have administrative access over a computer, to run signed scripts from links embedded within Help and Support Services. These scripts can be programmed to use the Support_388945a0 account credentials instead of the users credentials to perform specific administrative operations on the local computer that otherwise would not be supported by the ordinary users account.


----------

